# Thoughts on this trailer?



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Well that is surely a green trailer....:shock: Atleast it will get noticed..My one question, are you sure it's 8ft tall? Are you measuring from the ground or the floor of the trailer. Trailler looks to be older so I would think a 6-6 1/2 ft tall...It's not a bad looking trailer. The floor looks to be ok but I would take a screwdriver and poke the wood in different places to check for soft spots. Does the floor feel firm to you when you walk on it? You could look up under the trailer and look where the wood goes into the frame from underneath and see if there is any rotting..It's hard to tell from the pic but to me it looks ok...If the owner went through all the other work to restore it, surely they would have repalced the floor also....:wink:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Clementine said:


> Measurements
> 
> 
> 8 ft high
> ...


What type of horse(s) do you have?

With 28" wide stalls, you'll need a pretty thin horse. Our Paint mares would never fit in there (our 2 horse stock trailer is 6' wide inside (2x36") and the divider takes about 2").


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I love the green! Haha I saw a pink trailer like that, if only I could buy it! 
It looks fine, I agree with the above posts. And don't forget to make sure your horse fits in it comfortabley, I've seen a lot of horses crammed into tiny trailers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It is a great first time trailer. It's a lot like my old one (which is now parked in the woods behind my house). Mine was a 70's model and not as tall as that one. The back door latches always had me concerned because they didnt' have a safety pin or latch so I would take a rope and figure 8 tie it just to ensure they did not bounce open. (the never did but it was piece of mind). The other issue I ran into was with the tongue, the latch ended up rusting and breaking off but it's such an easy trailer to deal with that all I had to do was kick the latch with the back of my foot to lock it in and then two hands would pull it open. What I liked about it was that you did not have to be exact on your "line up" for backing, it was light enough you could manhandle it onto the ball.

I loved it for short distances, the size of the trailer made it very practical for hauling and fixing issues were pretty inexpensive. I would suggest always using shipping boots or wrapping for travel in it because it is a narrow straight load and they can nick. Another "issue" to watch for will be in loading. I could open the side door and let him stick his head out and then make it around to the back to shut the door before he backed out but it's really a two man load job because you can't tie until that back door is shut the way you can with a slant load.

If the price is right it should be a decent trailer for a few years.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for your responses - you've all been very helpful! 

I have only one horse, a 16.2hh Percheron/Paint cross. He's not anywhere near as wide as his breed would suggest - for instance, he only wears a 46" girth. I did think that the stalls seemed a little narrow. I am thinking, since the divider is removable, that it may be possible to move it over to widen one stall, and use the other, narrower side to store tack, hay, etc for the trip.



> I would suggest always using shipping boots or wrapping for travel in it because it is a narrow straight load and they can nick.


I bought him some shipping boots a couple of weeks ago - got them from Horseloverz.com for $25, and they're as nice as some $50 ones I have seen! And, despite being "assorted colors", they came in the correct color to match all of his other stuff - navy! I think it was fate. LOL.




> Well that is surely a green trailer....:shock: Atleast it will get noticed..My one question, are you sure it's 8ft tall? Are you measuring from the ground or the floor of the trailer. Trailler looks to be older so I would think a 6-6 1/2 ft tall...


LOL, yes it IS *green*!!! I have not been to see this trailer yet - I imagine they are probably measuring from the ground to get the 8', but it also looks like a pretty low trailer, so I imagine that it is probably still 7' on the inside at least, which is all I need. I've actually seen a lot of tall older bumper pulls in my recent searches...although I saw one the other day that was only 6'2" - what could you haul in that, miniature horses?!?!?!?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

you can't move the center divider over to make a larger stall. 28" seemed narrow to me also. I think all the fresh paint and rubber undercoating is hiding lots of rust. And with new paint why such and odd color? Rubber innertubes means the wheels would not hold air from corrosion so they had to put tubes in them. If you have a flat with a tube they go flat right away instead of a slow leak. I think it is too narrow for your horse and resale but I would want to know the price to make a judgement. Cheap I hope.
I also think 1 7/8" ball hitch seems small. I would think a 2 horse trailer would have 2-2.25.
My little jet skies had 1.78


----------



## Coloradohorseman (Jun 11, 2010)

Those older trailers are not very wide. Consider that the horse will stand in a trailer that moves alot like a person would, with their feet spread a bit. You see alot of the older trailers that aren't wide with the srcratch marks on the walls in the back where the horse kicks because they can't spread their legs. Just something to consider.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Knowing what I know about trailers and horse size now. I wouldn't buy it. Actually some good points were made about the trailer itself and i agree about the tires you don't see tubes in any tire these days except wheel barrows.. It may look pretty but that could be just an eye catcher...take that screw driver with you and while your looking at the wood floor poke at the base of the steel wall were it meets the floor.If your screw driver goes through it...Run as fast as you can. The age alone scares me..Does it have a titile and can the owner prove said trailer matches paper? Save your money for a newer model that will accomadate your needs for a few years..Think long term.....


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello everyone,
To answer the question of price, they're asking $1700 for it.



> Save your money for a newer model that will accomadate your needs for a few years..Think long term.....


I can't exactly wait a few years - I have my current gelding (who is on lease) for only another six months. And I want to show him this summer. And no, there is no one that I can get a ride with to shows...

If the consesus has switched to "don't buy this trailer" - that's fine, I appreciate that opinion as much as the "buy this trailer" one, although it is certainly not what I want to hear.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

my guess was 1000.00 so 1700.00 seems high. For 2500.00 you can get alot more for your buck so hang in there and keep looking. Have you checked horse trailer world?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks
Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks

here is a couple fairly close. Most seem to be in the 3K range.I realize they do not have a shiny new green paint job but that one won't look that good after it sits out in the weather a few months.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I also have to agree that 28" is not nearly enough room for any normal sized horse. Also, I don't know if it is just the picture playing a trick on me or what but it appears to me that the front axle might be bent. It looks like the front tire is tilted at an angle: out at the bottom and in at the top.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know what year that trailer is, but my old trailer that I was talking about, although quite a bit shorter then this one (it was a QH stock trailer - made for old style QH's which were somewhere around the 14.2 hand mark back then) was only $600. It had been completely redone as the one pictured here. New tires, new lights, new paint, etc.... I think you could actually buy a newer steele stock trailer for $3k.... Keep looking.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

> It looks like the front tire is tilted at an angle: out at the bottom and in at the top.


Wow! I didn't notice that at all, but I think you're right!



> Have you checked horse trailer world?


I actually saw this trailer. Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks I liked it too. It seemed like a lot of rust, which I thought was a problem, and therefore it didn't seen to be worth 2.5k...but what does everybody else think about that one?



> I think you could actually buy a newer steele stock trailer for $3k.... Keep looking.


My problem is that my gelding is a draft cross and 16.3hh - most stock trailers are under 7' and he needs one that big. My spending budget for a trailer is unfortunately limited to $2000. Also, I have to have one by the end of the month, because we have a show coming up on July 3rd that I'm desperate to go to, and can't otherwise find a ride for...not at all for lack of trying...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Clementine said:


> My problem is that my gelding is a draft cross and 16.3hh - most stock trailers are under 7' and he needs one that big.


Keep an eye out for stock trailers, though. Even though most are 6'6", there are 7' ones out there.

By the way...at the big used trailer places down here, you have to call/look at the web sites everyday. Good, used trailers come and go very fast.


----------



## Doveguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Clementine:
I have virtually the exact same trailer. I needed a trailer to haul my sons' 4-h animals: goats and hogs. A guy gave me the trailer for free. It was rusty and needed lights and a paint job. I painted 4-H colors which is the green and white just like the one you are looking at. I put new lights on it and new wiring. It is great for hauling hogs. I once got 6 - 250lb hogs on that trailer. But for hauling horses, I wouldn't do it. I did once haul a 14HH pony after I laid down an extra strength flooring of new pressure treated 2 X 12 boards. There is no way my 16.1HH appendix could fit into it. Clinton Anderson calls that trailer a sardine can on wheels and I agree. You will never squeeze a percheron into it. The price of $1700 is just about absurd. It is worth about $500. It is an old trailer with a new coat of paint and oiled wheels. I wouldn't put a horse on that set of floorboards. The horrific accidents of horses falling through the floor while going down the road happened with trailers like that. It probably has no brakes. Save your money and bide your time until you can afford a trailer built to decent specs. All that trailer has is new paint. I'll bet it is a rust bucket ready to fall apart. I wouldn't haul my horse in that trailer.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

What does everyone think of this one?
Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are a few places that rust is an issue but you will likely find that with pretty much any trailer in your price range. What I do like is the fact that the center divider is removable just in case it is a bit too narrow for your boy. It looks like a decent trailer that has been quite a few miles but can still go quite a few more.


----------



## Doveguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Clementine,

I think when considering an old steel trailer, the most important issue is structural strength and size. So many of them are very small and rusting apart. You need to become an expert at getting down and assessing the steel beams that make up the floor and making sure that the boards are strong. Good luck to you.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Clementine said:


> Wow! I didn't notice that at all, but I think you're right!
> 
> 
> I actually saw this trailer. Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks I liked it too. It seemed like a lot of rust, which I thought was a problem, and therefore it didn't seen to be worth 2.5k...but what does everybody else think about that one?
> ...


But is a show worth your horses life that you absolutly have to have a trailer and one that most people say stay away from it. In the long run you won't regret it..not busting on ya just saying,,,,


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm a little late to the party but I saw the identical trailer go through the auction last Saturday nite. It was all white, had stall mats, and it was totally restored. It sold for $625.00 which was a little low but for under $2,500 in our area, you can do get a TB size trailer and I've seen some in aluminum sell for that.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Clementine said:


> 28" wide stalls
> 34" tall escape door
> 
> -Sarah S.


 Hmmm, those measurements seem really small, especially the escape door. Just something to think about 

VB


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

PaintHorseMares said:


> What type of horse(s) do you have?
> 
> With 28" wide stalls, you'll need a pretty thin horse. Our Paint mares would never fit in there (our 2 horse stock trailer is 6' wide inside (2x36") and the divider takes about 2").


I thought the stalls looked narrow too.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

The floor scares me.... really check out that floor. your horse sounds like a heavy fella, it's got to be sturdy! I wouldn't buy it. Plus, straight narrow loads scare me, too. I'd not touch it with a 10ft pole........

I know you want to make it to the show, but I agree with minigiz, safety is 100x more important than any show.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

> But is a show worth your horses life that you absolutly have to have a trailer and one that most people say stay away from it. In the long run you won't regret it..not busting on ya just saying,,,,


I would NEVER sacrifice my horse's safety for a show, and I absolutely resent that implication. And I won't buy a trailer that I (or anyone whose opinion I can get) considers to be unsafe. 

And you were too busting on me - otherwise, what would be the point of saying something like that?


​


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Clementine said:


> I would NEVER sacrifice my horse's safety for a show, and I absolutely resent that implication. And I won't buy a trailer that I (or anyone whose opinion I can get) considers to be unsafe.
> 
> And you were too busting on me - otherwise, what would be the point of saying something like that?


 
Look I don't want to get into an argument with you. Your the one that needs a trailer to go to a show so bad. People including me gave you our opinions. You would never sacrifice your horses safety but yet your determined to have a trailer so you can go to a show in July but only have x amount of money to buy one. So go buy a cheap trailer. Pretty is as pretty does....But when your horses foot goes through a floor it won't be so pretty....Sorry to offend you but that's life and i have seen a lot in my day....


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

What do we think of this one?
Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks

The rust near the floors and on the bottom of the frame at back bothers me, but maybe it shouldn't. You guys have to tell me what I think about that. LOL.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

The photos that show the bottom of the doors, frame, etc show not only rust, but metal eaten away by rust. Plus it does look like the rust goes into the sides by the floor of the inside. The problem is, once rust is there, it won't go away unless you replace the metal. Priming and painting will make it look better, but the weakness is still there.
I would keep looking .


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree with wyoming, the rust at the back door is a critical area anytime you see frame tubing rusted through run..and along the base of the wall isn't good. ....:wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think the price is high for the condition of the trailer.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

> The photos that show the bottom of the doors, frame, etc show not only rust, *but metal eaten away by rust*. Plus it does look like the rust goes into the sides by the floor of the inside. The problem is, once rust is there, it won't go away unless you replace the metal. Priming and painting will make it look better, but the weakness is still there.
> I would keep looking .


Yes, the eaten away metal looked very bizarre (and alarming!) to me - even with all the ads I've been looking at, I hadn't seen one quite like that yet. I am honestly confused as to how the metal is rusty on the inside of the trailer, at the floors...

​


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Water gets everywhere and things rust.

I would guess that the piece that is rusted thru is not actually structural, just something like a door stop. But you would not know this with out going and looking at the actual trailer.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like a sturdy little trailer. I would put some rubber mats over the floor of it. You won't have to replace the tires anytime soon, they look great. I like that it's got a high ceiling for plenty of headroom, but make sure your horses fit. Looks a tad narrow and short. I wouldn't really take it anywhere that you have to travel a long distance, because it is so little and your horses may not be that comfortable riding in it for a long amount of time, just a short drive. But it looks like a very functional trailer! :] I would try to talk them down on price a little. I got a trailer made for warmbloods, thoroughbreds, or any other large breed of horses, with a brand new floor for $1500. It was in mint condition, and I still have it. I would think you could probably get them down to somewhere around $800-$1200 dollars.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That Sundowner is in much better shape and a nicer trailer than the Hale you posted


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Clementine said:


> Yes, the eaten away metal looked very bizarre (and alarming!) to me - even with all the ads I've been looking at, I hadn't seen one quite like that yet. I am honestly confused as to how the metal is rusty on the inside of the trailer, at the floors...


Urine is fairly corrosive and some folks are lazy about not hosing their trailers out after use.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Keep looking (although the green one is cute). We paid $1,000 for our trailer albiet it is old it is in awesome shape and thank goodness my hubby is anal on safety. This is our trailer. I don't think your horse would fit in it, my guy is pretty small.


----------

